# *Zombie Moan* Bbbbrrraaaiiinnsss.....



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Fun. Im not sure I like seeing the.. "stump" of the wood though..


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

TWA said:


> Fun. Im not sure I like seeing the.. "stump" of the wood though..


It is just setting right now. I *may* change it up, not sure. Like I put. I am going to wrap java moss around it and make the hole barely visible, to create a little overgrown cave. I just didn't want to cut it and mess this beautiful piece of wood.


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

TWA said:


> Fun. Im not sure I like seeing the.. "stump" of the wood though..


Agree, I'd bury it as far as it goes and some plants around it or something to kind of hide it.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Found two strip lights that work. I may need to replace the bulbs. But that's okay. xD

Not sure if I want strip lights or clamp lamps?!




epiphany said:


> Agree, I'd bury it as far as it goes and some plants around it or something to kind of hide it.


Did you read my post about the Java Moss? I would like thoughts on that..


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

I wouldnt worry about the "stump" lol, I like the hole and if you do too who cares. Definitely needs more headstones though, would be a pretty lonely graveyard with 3 stiffs  I love the idea here, very fun! What plants are you gonna use? Hopefully some dwarf hairgrass, would look awesome like an old overgrown graveyard. You could paint little pictures of white skirt tetras on the stones lol. maybe some green shrimp in there too?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

kwheeler91 said:


> I wouldnt worry about the "stump" lol, I like the hole and if you do too who cares. Definitely needs more headstones though, would be a pretty lonely graveyard with 3 stiffs  I love the idea here, very fun! What plants are you gonna use? Hopefully some dwarf hairgrass, would look awesome like an old overgrown graveyard. You could paint little pictures of white skirt tetras on the stones lol. maybe some green shrimp in there too?


Thank you. I personally like the "stump" and adding java moss to do a "cave" of sorts. I thought it would be interesting have little critters come out of the java moss, like long forgotten bodies in a cave. haha

I plan on it adding more headstones. I got the rocks at the local fish store and I lucked out on them. lol 

I am going to do DHG. I have a dark green Wisteria for the background for the "Tree". Java moss on the stump. I also have a Lilaeopsis, not sure on the exact one, I was going to put in there. I also thought about getting some Downoi for this thank. But I love any suggestions.

Green shrimp might be interesting. Hmmmm...I may have to try them.

I still need another small back of sand to build around the "Tree".


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

You might try an arts and crafts store for small ceramic gravestones


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

kwheeler91 said:


> You might try an arts and crafts store for small ceramic gravestones


I looked at two different ones. They don't have anything. I wish it was halloween. I bet I could find lots of things. lol


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I love the wood and cave idea, very creepy. The hole adds mystery to the look. Cant wait to see it all done. Subscribed.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Before I became a member on this website I saw this idea on another thread. I didn't think you would actually do it! LOL! Anyway, have you considered this fish for the tank? http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3955265


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Ooh its coming along, can't wait to see the finished product!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

psalm18.2 said:


> I love the wood and cave idea, very creepy. The hole adds mystery to the look. Cant wait to see it all done. Subscribed.


Thank you!



Overgrowth said:


> Before I became a member on this website I saw this idea on another thread. I didn't think you would actually do it! LOL! Anyway, have you considered this fish for the tank? http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3955265


I have looked into the X-Ray Tetras. But I am going to go with the Blind Cave Tetra. They intrigue me. haha



NWA-Planted said:


> Ooh its coming along, can't wait to see the finished product!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I can't wait either. :bounce:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

I threw some dwarf hairgrass roots that kept growing shoots in a bowll filled with water and no light. It'll be interesting if DHG grows in this tank with out saran Warp and a light. xD


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

There's something extra creepy about fish with no eyes - good choice! lol


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

funny, as i was reading down the thread, i was thinking "blind cave tetras"! and lo and behold! you already thought of it...lol i like the moss idea very much. i would probably crazy glue an anubias nana petite in the hole, but that is just me . i like the idea of painting fish stuff on the headstones. the bonefish grille logo would be awesome for that!!

oooooohh!!! find a zombie hand online and glue a finger coming out of the hole!!! or take a barbie doll arm and run it over with your car and glue that in the hole!! ok, enough now, before i end up taking all my daughter's dolls and make my own zombie tank!!LOL

really looking forward to this build, theme tanks really are neat as long as done tastefully.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> There's something extra creepy about fish with no eyes - good choice! lol


Yep!



Fishies_in_Philly said:


> funny, as i was reading down the thread, i was thinking "blind cave tetras"! and lo and behold! you already thought of it...lol i like the moss idea very much. i would probably crazy glue an anubias nana petite in the hole, but that is just me . i like the idea of painting fish stuff on the headstones. the bonefish grille logo would be awesome for that!!
> 
> oooooohh!!! find a zombie hand online and glue a finger coming out of the hole!!! or take a barbie doll arm and run it over with your car and glue that in the hole!! ok, enough now, before i end up taking all my daughter's dolls and make my own zombie tank!!LOL
> 
> really looking forward to this build, theme tanks really are neat as long as done tastefully.


Someone else actually suggested them on the suggestion thread. Not sure on the painting and the barbie arms. I am going to try add more natural things. I wonder if I can find rocks shaped like fingers or arms. Hmmm


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

probably too big for the tank, but I thought of you when I saw this...they have a gargoyle, too


http://www.thatpetplace.com/magic-world-left-owl-decoration


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I love watching blind cave tetra's at petco!! Its cute how they get around. Good choice.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> probably too big for the tank, but I thought of you when I saw this...they have a gargoyle, too
> 
> 
> http://www.thatpetplace.com/magic-world-left-owl-decoration


I saw those. I would love the Gargoyle! But a bit high for me. haha
Blue Ribbon, the ones who make the skulls for fish tanks, has a mini series. i thought about getting some human ones. Posting a link to some of there skulls I was thinking about getting. :biggrin:

Blue Ribbon Mini Cracked Human Skull

Blue Ribbon Mini Human Skull



Eldachleich said:


> I love watching blind cave tetra's at petco!! Its cute how they get around. Good choice.


Thanks. I read that have a wonderful sense of smell....like a zombie to brains. :wink:


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Not sure on the painting and the barbie arms. I am going to try add more natural things. I wonder if I can find rocks shaped like fingers or arms. Hmmm


sorry, sometimes, my brain starts working, the fingers just type, and a whole bunch of stuff comes out....lol the upside to this tank is that it is going to be really cool, as long as you do NOT listen to me....lol the downside is that it perpetually reminds me that i have way too many ideas and too few tanks to do it....lol

rocks that look like fingers shouldn't be THAT difficult to find, especially if you have flowing water near you. i saw a lot of long, thin rocks today while my daughter and i were rock hunting in the local creek for rocks for her tank.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Really like those human skulls : )


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

shame they probably can't be used in a tank, but these are really cool!
http://www.windycitynovelties.com/11277p/125-inch-sticky-brains.html


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Really like those human skulls : )


Thank you! I saw them at a LFS.




Fishies_in_Philly said:


> shame they probably can't be used in a tank, but these are really cool!
> http://www.windycitynovelties.com/11277p/125-inch-sticky-brains.html


Probably not a good idea. Since they are "sticky"....I would worried about them leaching something into the brain.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Bumping this up.....Ugh! I keep forgetting Saran Wrap for this tank. lol


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Bumping this up.....Ugh! I keep forgetting Saran Wrap for this tank. lol


I think that some river stones lined up to make a pathway to the gravestones with hairgrass around it would look nice. Something like this:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Overgrowth said:


> I think that some river stones lined up to make a pathway to the gravestones with hairgrass around it would look nice. Something like this:


Ooh! I like thank you for the suggestion. I will defiantly try the path thing. I am already going to put some DHG, Wisteria, and Mircosword for this tank. 

I finally got some cling! Woot! I am putting it on now.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Overgrowth said:


> I think that some river stones lined up to make a pathway to the gravestones with hairgrass around it would look nice. Something like this:


That IS good - a cemetery tank would be so cool...


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

oh jade, i just thought of where you might find little mini tombstones. Model train shop?? ya gotta think someone would make them for those morbid few who would put a cemetery in their model train platform.


----------



## Brian Mc (Feb 9, 2012)

Funny idea, this should be fun to watch. I would carve teeth into that stump hole so it looks like a scary mouth. :icon_evil


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> oh jade, i just thought of where you might find little mini tombstones. Model train shop?? ya gotta think someone would make them for those morbid few who would put a cemetery in their model train platform.


Looked into those and the village headstones..They are to small for this project. I am still on the hunt for more gravestones/headstones. I may look into getting more slate rock. I have been meaning to go to the lakes and rivers near me. Just haven't gotten around to it. haha



Brian Mc said:


> Funny idea, this should be fun to watch. I would carve teeth into that stump hole so it looks like a scary mouth. :icon_evil


Thank you both for the suggestions!


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

It's a shame you are so far away. I have an old italian slate pool table that didn't survive water damage. I kept the 3 pieces of slate. Keep meaning to break it up for projects. You could have just broke off what you needed.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> It's a shame you are so far away. I have an old italian slate pool table that didn't survive water damage. I kept the 3 pieces of slate. Keep meaning to break it up for projects. You could have just broke off what you needed.


Awww! D: I wish you were closer, too....

Augh! I keep forgetting to add the saran wrap...I did add more black sand to create a hill effect on the tree though.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

This is still going a bit slow. Been very busy with other things.


----------



## junko (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey, if you're still looking for gravestones, I might be able to make you some. I might not be able to get to them until next month as I have a lot of orders to fill, but it sounds like a fun project (right up my alley, LOL), and I can make them any size and just about any color, with anything written on them. 

They would be made out of high fired stoneware and lead free, food safe glazes. You can go back through my blog to see what sort of work I do: www.risingsunearthworks.com


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I have some Slate if you need. could flat rate you some pieces.

Also at each head stone pile some white or brown sand like is was freshly covered... Heck can send you some white sand to haha

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

junko said:


> Hey, if you're still looking for gravestones, I might be able to make you some. I might not be able to get to them until next month as I have a lot of orders to fill, but it sounds like a fun project (right up my alley, LOL), and I can make them any size and just about any color, with anything written on them.
> 
> They would be made out of high fired stoneware and lead free, food safe glazes. You can go back through my blog to see what sort of work I do: www.risingsunearthworks.com


ooh, this would be a good way to go to

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

junko said:


> Hey, if you're still looking for gravestones, I might be able to make you some. I might not be able to get to them until next month as I have a lot of orders to fill, but it sounds like a fun project (right up my alley, LOL), and I can make them any size and just about any color, with anything written on them.
> 
> They would be made out of high fired stoneware and lead free, food safe glazes. You can go back through my blog to see what sort of work I do: www.risingsunearthworks.com


Tempting. I am going through your blog now. 

I actually wouldn't want the to say anything. Almost like with time and erosion have erased the names and dates. Would be interesting to get some that look like they are spoltchy like with moss, or something.



NWA-Planted said:


> I have some Slate if you need. could flat rate you some pieces.
> 
> Also at each head stone pile some white or brown sand like is was freshly covered... Heck can send you some white sand to haha
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


You always find the good stuff. xD I still want to go to the lake and rivers, here. And just look around. Hence why this tank is taking so long. I might be interested in the slate. Could you send pictures? How much would the flat rate be?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

6 bucks would cover a small flat rate box. if you get out on the gravel bars you should be able to find you some 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

my local streams and rivers are filled with junk..

no real clearwater streams around. mostly just muck


----------



## junko (Sep 9, 2011)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Tempting. I am going through your blog now.
> 
> I actually wouldn't want the to say anything. Almost like with time and erosion have erased the names and dates. Would be interesting to get some that look like they are spoltchy like with moss, or something.


oh, yeah- that would be cool! I've got some glaze that looks just like lichen, and I could just stain the bare clay a mottled dark grey before firing.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> my local streams and rivers are filled with junk..
> 
> no real clearwater streams around. mostly just muck


Oh man! That sucks. We have a small stream here that runs so clear, you could almost drink out of it. Everyone here keeps it clean, because families have picnic near it. And it is a rocky/sandy bank.


----------



## thespillmonkey (May 22, 2012)

Wow, I am really glad i found this forum/thread! 
I have been planning my own graveyard/zombie 28gal tank for about a week now. 

Hopefully we can help each other 

I will be using a 28gal bowfront tank that I have just pulled out of storage and cleaned up. I have some dark-blue/light green (petco brand i think) gravel that I tested with a black light. The green glows radioactive neon green when close to the light. With the distance it will be sitting at from under the hood, it will be a perfect bio-hazard green.

I may also be mixing in one or two bags of solid dark blue to mitigate the green affect in specific areas. 

I want the general scene to be that of an old cemetery. Then, off to the side... 

THIS










I have always loved the sand fountains, and i figure if i can find neon green fine sand (shouldnt be too hard) it will produce a really cool toxic ooze effect coming out of the barrels.

Add some green glo-fish and several of the other recommendations already mentioned in this thread and it should be awesome.

For gravestones, search for miniature gaming terrain. 
I already have some gravestones from Miniatures Gaming (mordheim) that I will probably be sealing and using.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

thespillmonkey said:


> Wow, I am really glad i found this forum/thread!
> I have been planning my own graveyard/zombie 28gal tank for about a week now.
> 
> Hopefully we can help each other
> ...


i hate to burst your bubble, but i really wouldn't use black light.
it's not good for fish (or any living thing), and if you plan on
planting the tank, plants can't photosynthesize in that spectrum...


----------



## thespillmonkey (May 22, 2012)

I have a dual hood setup from last time. One will be a blacklight, the other will be blue spectrum. 
The tank will also get plenty of normal light from the room, and indirect from windows nearby. I also do not plan to plant, at least not yet.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I saw this and couldn't think of this picture. Not try to offend the blondes here, but actually show them that one day, they might rule the world. :hihi:

Blondes will rule the world after zombie Apocalypse. 










Seriously though, can't wait for this tank to turn out.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Anything new?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Pictures!?


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Did you get scared and run off?
Give us an up date, be brave!


----------



## JunJunJenn (Aug 1, 2012)

Updates please! I think this could get my SO into fish tanks!


----------



## loucas6290 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey guys! This is an awesome idea. I had a similar idea for terrariums of mine! 










I apologize for crappy cell phone pics but this is all i had at work. i handpainted a couple guys my self and theyve got all the little details (i know you cant see them from here). They are about 2" tall. if you guys are interested in more pics, just pm me.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Well I doubt the OP will go through with the Zombie Aquarium. However it's almost October and I think that someone should set one up! I am at my max for tanks but if you are thinking about setting up a new tank, consider the ideas in this post!

loucas6290, That lil figure is cool! Please post more pictures of your terrariums!


----------



## Unkillable Cat (Sep 4, 2012)

It's not somthing I'm planning for a couple of months, but as my son has discovered scooby doo I have been pondering a creepy nano project myself. I had thought out the substrate, using purple and orange sand to make a spiral floor, and "dead" driftwood trees, but that's as far as I've got.

I've also got a "haunted house" I can use. It's getting the right plants that's put the project on hold, as I'm not sure which would work out best just yet. Well that and actually getting a tank lol


----------



## Unkillable Cat (Sep 4, 2012)

Really fighting the urge to do this now. Have already found a £20 2.5 gallon topless, but knowing my other half would kill me for getting another tank is stopping me for now.


----------

